# Long awaited trade war is finally here!



## gaius (6 July 2018)

Long waited trade war is finally here! Trade war is going to add long waited inflation needed by the world economy, and inflation help stock valuation! With the help of the trade war, how high will the market go?


----------



## Value Collector (6 July 2018)

gaius said:


> Long waited trade war is finally here! Trade war is going to add long waited inflation needed by the world economy, and inflation help stock valuation! With the help of the trade war, how high will the market go?




Trade restrictions or penalties are only good for the owners and workers in businesses which are able to gain a monopoly or advantage in a market due to the regulations.

for example,

Trumps tariffs on steel will be good for Local steel mills in the USA, because it allows them to charge their fellow countrymen a higher price than they other wise would have with free competition, but that extra gain the steel producers make comes at the expense of their fellow country men, the consumers.

add, to that the pain that will be felt by their fellow country men that feel the retribution of the revenge tariffs, and the net affect is its bad for most, good for the chosen few whose industry gets a government enforced monopoly.


----------



## luutzu (6 July 2018)

Gotta give it to Trump, he somehow managed to spin a tax on consumers as a good and patriotic thing to do. 

So he cut some $1.5Trillion in taxes to the uber rich and corporations; will now increase tariffs on $500B's worth of goods from China at, from Reuters, some 25%. 

Then there's the trade war on EU, Canada. 

There's the shutting down of oil from Iran, Venezuela... thereby reduce supply and increase prices. 

And for corporations affected by retaliatory actions... more US taxpayers dollars will be use to subsidise those.

But he tweets that he cares about the working Bobs, so that's all good.


----------



## gaius (6 July 2018)

Trump is a genius and good for the market. If trade tensions ease, market will cheer on economic growth. If trade war escalate, market will cheer on valuation. Either way, Trump wins.

Market is only up by 40~ points, what a disappointment!


----------



## Value Collector (6 July 2018)

luutzu said:


> Gotta give it to Trump, he somehow managed to spin a tax on consumers as a good and patriotic thing to do.
> 
> .




In Adam Smiths "wealth of nations" he dedicates a few chapters to explaining how the British Import duties that were popular with the public because it was sticking it to the French, in reality did nothing but  provide the British factories with monopolies on the homeland trade, which was good for the owners of British factories, but bad for everyone else.

The Public pay more, and that money finds its way into the pockets factory owners or the government.

Here also went on to show that the mercantile system of import duties etc, actually slowed down British growth over all, Europe as a whole suffered due to mercantilism.


----------



## Value Collector (6 July 2018)

gaius said:


> Trump is a genius and good for the market. If trade tensions ease, market will cheer on economic growth. If trade war escalate, market will cheer on valuation. Either way, Trump wins.
> 
> Market is only up by 40~ points, what a disappointment!



 You have to be a Poe, either that or you are like 15 years old.


----------



## greggles (6 July 2018)

*China: The US has started 'the biggest trade war' in history*

http://money.cnn.com/2018/07/06/news/economy/us-china-trade-war-tariffs/index.html

China is ratcheting up the rhetoric, but it does sound as though Trump's tariffs are going to have far reaching economic implications. My money is on a bullish gold price if the trade war is ongoing.


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

I hope you are right on the Gold price Greg ….. I have taken an appropriate position with the same view … if it pans out I will likely be able to retire by the time I'm in my mid 60's  ….

hang on, that IS retirement age anyway  … damn if only I'd learned how to trade earlier lol

PS excuse my Friday stupidity … the bourbon and coke kicks in!!


----------



## notting (6 July 2018)

*No. the Trade war started about 30 years ago with China killing, stealing from, cheating and stealing everything in sight -*

The world was just too stupid to do anything about it.
Now, it's probably too late.

*Here are 3 examples of China destroying global companies and trade before Donald Trump did or said anything about it!!*

*Example 1*
Crown Casino-
Chinese arrest your management let the share price tank then Packers 'good friend' Chinese partner Ho makes buys him out. Can it be any more obvious?

Oh but he was making offers before the arrests, that just shows how in on it he was. Why didn't they arrest Ho?

When the son of Macau gaming tsar Stanley Ho approached Packer several months ago with a plan to buy 198 million Melco Crown shares that would give him majority control of their joint venture company. *Packer need more persuasion!! and subsequently got an offer much harder to refuse!*

When the Crown board agreed to change tack and instead pursue the Melco share sale in what became known as Project Alpha, little did they know that in mid-October *the arrests of 18 Crown staff in China would make the spin-off of Crown’s Macau business an absolute bargain.* Ho and his communist thugs were well aware of Crowns debt issues and new when to apply force to make sure the deal would stick!

“I am grateful that James continues his support in this transaction *(says Ho quietly whilst the management are in a Chinese prison)* and accepts Melco’s requests to enter into a transaction that will allow Melco to assume majority ownership in Melco Crown,’’ Ho said yesterday, ahead of attending the Nasdaq in New York last night to mark the 10 year anniversary of Melco Crown’s listing.
It is a successful money maker and so now has been stolen back by China.

If it's a food company the Chinese Communist Party creates a food scandal before taking over more than half of it and getting a major chinese stake for nothing.

*Example 2 -*
McDonald’s Corporation continues to remain in the news for all the wrong reasons. After facing a food safety scare in China, the Golden Arches has been facing temporary shutdowns in Russia. These added headwinds come at a time when the company has been struggling with rising commodity prices, changing consumer preferences, tough competition in the breakfast and the fast-casual segment. The company has witnessed sluggish growth over the last three quarters, with relatively flat global comparable store sales and 1% increase in consolidated revenues in Q2 2014. In the U.S., comparable store sales decreased 1.5%, while operating income rose mere 1%.

In August, Russia's food safety watchdog ordered the temporary closure of five McDonald's restaurants in Moscow and Southern Stavropol region, on claims of alleged sanitary violations. However, experts believe that the decision comes as a result of tense U.S. – Russian political ties over Ukraine. (see Temporary Shutdown Of Outlets & Agricultural Ban In Russia To Worsen McDonald’s Sluggish Growth)
Click to expand...
The world’s biggest fast-food chain is considering final offers from three leading groups, believed to be U.S. private equity firm Carlyle Group and Chinese investment firm CITIC Group, U.S. private equity firm TPG Capital and Chinese retailer Wumart Stores, and a group led by Beijing Tourism Group and Chinese retail giant Sanpower Group, according to Reuters.

With the sale, McDonald’s Corp. joins fast-food rival Yum Brands Inc. in making the decision to sell its China business. Yum, which owns KFC, is the No. 1 fast-food chain in China; McDonald’s is a close second. Both arrived on the scene in the 1980s—KFC opened its first outlet in Beijing’s Tiananmen Square in 1987, and McDonald’s opened its first store a few years later in the southern city of Shenzhen.
Yes The Chinese Communist Party fabricated KFC food poisoning scams before buying out KFC (Yum Brands) too!
*
Example 3 - *
*Chinese Firm Found Guilty of Stealing Wind Technology From U.S. Supplier *
*American Superconductor Corp. claimed Sinovel Wind Group stole source code for turbine software *



The Federal jury found a Chinese wind-turbine maker guilty of stealing technology from a former U.S. supplier, in what was viewed as a test case for looming intellectual property battles between the two countries.

Federal prosecutors showed that  Sinovel Wind Group Co. Ltd .  601558 -0.91%  stole trade secrets from American Superconductor Corp.  AMSC -15.72%  , an Ayer, Mass.-based company that once counted Sinovel as its biggest customer.

Sinovel executives wooed a disgruntled American Superconductor employee into providing them with proprietary source code for software that controls wind turbines by proffering him money, prosecutors proved in federal court in Madison, Wis.

Following an 11-day trial, the Wisconsin jury on Wednesday convicted Sinovel on all three counts, including theft of trade secrets and wire fraud, according to a spokeswoman for the U.S. District Attorney’s Office in the Western District of Wisconsin. Sentencing is set for June 4.

“*Sinovel nearly destroyed an American company by stealing its intellectual property,” *said Acting Assistant Attorney General General John P. Cronan of the Justice Department’s Criminal Division. “As today’s jury verdict demonstrates,* this type of conduct, by any corporation—anywhere—is a crime, and won’t be tolerated.*


> Bit late for that China has been doing it and far worse for over 30 years




The Sinovel indictment alleged that the theft cost American Superconductor more than $800 million. Federal officials previously said Sinovel could be fined a multiple of that loss, up to $4.8 billion.

The verdict comes amid trade tension between the U.S. and China, and just months after the Trump administration moved to take a harder line on intellectual property theft by China. The U.S. has vowed to take action against an array of Chinese goods and investments to combat pressure from China on U.S. companies to turn over valuable intellectual property.

Shares of American Superconductor, now known as AMSC, closed up over 12% at $5.70 a share.

“Given the current American administration, this is fuel for their fire to start bringing accountability per China’s actions,” AMSC Chief Executive Daniel McGahn  said in an interview. “China certainly has to take notice to how the West perceives this case.”

*And just in - *

**

Note the Chinese did it on the 4th of July. Like I have said before they choose times when the world is distracted, on holidays looking the other way so to speak.
This is a State that has alread invaded Poland so to speak. Tibet, East Turkestan, Southern Mongolia and have absolute global ambitions.  But they are doing it much more quietly and what they do to you when they have power over you is so horrific it's beyond any sense of humanity.  China must be stopped


----------



## gaius (9 July 2018)

Value Collector said:


> You have to be a Poe, either that or you are like 15 years old.




The market is easy, 5 years old can get it. It's those 'pros' who loves to complicate things don't get it.


----------



## luutzu (9 July 2018)

gaius said:


> The market is easy, 5 years old can get it. It's those 'pros' who loves to complicate things don't get it.




Don't mix "simple" with "easy". 

You are half-right that, at least I think so anyway, that investing shouldn't be, isn't, complicated. But that doesn't mean it's easy. 

It should be simplified... so when it's all over the place and way too complicated... the person either don't know what they're doing or pretend to know by complicating the heck out of things.


----------



## noirua (16 October 2021)

Perfidious Albion: why French faith in UK's Boris Johnson has nosedived​16 October 2021


			Perfidious Albion: why French faith in Boris Johnson has nosedived
		

One diplomat described the situation as perilous, saying Britain seems uninterested in improving relations until after the French presidential election next April, leaving eight difficult months ahead in which the relationship could decline further on a variety of fronts.

Perfidious - deceitful and untrustworthy
Albion - alternative name for Britain


----------



## qldfrog (17 October 2021)

noirua said:


> Perfidious Albion: why French faith in UK's Boris Johnson has nosedived​16 October 2021
> 
> 
> Perfidious Albion: why French faith in Boris Johnson has nosedived
> ...



Perfidious Albion​This is how we in france historically describe England, after roughly 1000y of war and empire clashes.
Just a negative term popping up along history when conveniently suited to the mindset.
As i observe from Oz, i think there's a jealousy in France at the brits having escaped from the EU.
While Frenchs are stuck there, with total failure of EU during covid, invading hords relentlessly arriving and sucking welfare,robbing and slaughtering them while the citizen in the street is powerless and more green red tape.
Add the last submarines fiasco and England takes the blame...
Could be funny if it was not mean and pathetic
The frog..talking about the "rosbifs"😊


----------



## SirRumpole (18 October 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Perfidious Albion​This is how we in france historically describe England, after roughly 1000y of war and empire clashes.
> Just a negative term popping up along history when conveniently suited to the mindset.
> As i observe from Oz, i think there's a jealousy in France at the brits having escaped from the EU.
> While Frenchs are stuck there, with total failure of EU during covid, invading hords relentlessly arriving and sucking welfare,robbing and slaughtering them while the citizen in the street is powerless and more green red tape.
> ...




So what do you think of the submarine deal?


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> So what do you think of the submarine deal?



Bastardy in term of contract/foreign policy, good in term of not having submarines,diesel....then stupid to actually sign again for a technology..big submarines which is outdated by drones and automated swarm fleet in 2021.unless you have balistic nuclear warheads missiles in these, why even bother...
So save 100 billions


----------



## SirRumpole (18 October 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Bastardy in term of contract/foreign policy, good in term of not having submarines,diesel....then stupid to actually sign again for a technology..big submarines which is outdated by drones and automated swarm fleet in 2021.unless you have balistic nuclear warheads missiles in these, why even bother...
> So save 100 billions



Good point about drones. I think there has been some talk that these would be a better way to go.

We will see. A lot can happen in 20 years.


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Good point about drones. I think there has been some talk that these would be a better way to go.
> 
> We will see. A lot can happen in 20 years.



I have not a doubt that these submarines will be useless by the time they get delivered.
The only way it makes sense is as a payment for protection to the US..in which case, we will be better off to do a yearly bill payment..at least we keep leverage


----------

